# DetailMyCar - Audi S4 Avant, new car protection with Cquartz UK



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

We seem to have had a bit of an influx of new Audi's & VW's over this year, after a few black ones we had this lovely Daytona Grey S4 Avant turn up.

The key bits of work to be carried out were:

Prepare for Cquartz UK Coating
DLUX on Plastics
Cquartz UK on the wheels
Paint the hubs that were already going rusty
FlyBy 30 windscreen treatment

The car was covered in tree sap, here's how it arrived:



Rust already showing on the hubs




Paint covered in tree sap






Even on the rubber


Glass too....




Starting the cleaning process




Hand washed


After this it was dried off and given a single stage light polish with S20 blue.

Wheels removed, cleaned up and sealed with CQUK




Windscreen sealed


Hubs painted silver - this is after refitting the wheel 






On to the paint


Infra red heaters used to help cure Cquartz






Once this was all done I came back the next day to finish off the little jobs, tyres dressed and exhausts polished.

This was on completion:









Sun made an appearance




















Thanks again for reading!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

nice work


----------



## afoggo (May 5, 2014)

Car looks stunning


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Cracking job, looks great!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Is CQuartz better on wheels than DLUX?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wonderful, nice to see it has silver wheels too. Looks great.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Is CQuartz better on wheels than DLUX?


It's a bit of a long standing debate really, I have CQUK on my wheels and can't fault it - they go weeks without a wash and I can still get them perfectly clean with just shampoo so it's certainly up to it - I do believe DLUX to be a tad more durable against the heat so it's probably ideal but in reality finest, CQUK or DLUX will all do a good job.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great job. Car looks sound.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Does the infrared lights really help much ?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

_Steven67 said:


> Does the infrared lights really help much ?


I feel it certainly helps speed up the bonding process, usually after an hour or so of it being applied so it's already had time to harden to an extent - It's just another good option to help cure it - Anything we can do to accelerate the process is a good thing but not essential.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

stunning work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Brilliant work and finish. 

How do you get on with the Cquartz stuff!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

T.C said:


> Brilliant work and finish.
> 
> How do you get on with the Cquartz stuff!


Yeah love it to be honest, I get quite a few cars that come back regularly, one in particular being my Dad's 335D X-drive, the car looks like New and was coated with CQUK back in May so it's always nice to see how it's holding up when washed with the right products. We've reloaded it once but even just washing with Reset works wonders and it comes up brilliantly with regular washing.


----------



## Pleikar (May 18, 2014)

Out standing job .Can you share me the link from where i can buy one of those lamps or hwo is the manufacturer. Srry my english is rubish


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks stunning.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Great work. Cracking motor!


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Love these b8 s4's.


----------



## jeff C50 (Feb 1, 2015)

That looks stunning,I'm a big fan of the colour,Great job!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic results on a beautiful motor. You've just convinced me to buy CQUK. 

Cooks


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely car! 
Trying to convince the Mrs into allowing the next family wagon be one of these!


----------



## R B Customs (Jul 24, 2009)

did't know what to make of the very first picture, looked like some kind of special paint finish under the lacquer but it was just tree sap.

I'm interested to know at which point the sap had gone? did the foam take it off, or was it at the wash stage? or later? don't think I've seen a car that evenly covered in it. 

lovely job - owner must be chuffed!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice job there fella, the wheel hubs look so much better.


----------



## laff82 (Jul 23, 2014)

very nice motor, back to looking how it should - top job.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks awesome! great work :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

The car was brought back in for a bit of a maintenance wash 5 months after the initial treatment and it was great to see the car still looking so nice!

The process was a quick pH neutral snow foam, hand washed with CarPro Reset and after gently drying the car was given a couple of wipe overs with CarPro Reload.

I really love this car!

















We also fitted some new US style badges for it too


----------



## DGEMMELL (Jun 14, 2015)

Not a fan of the colour but great job on a tidy car.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice 

With regards the IR Lamps, how long do you have them on each panel? are they a particular lamp type or are they all generally the same?


----------

